# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  عندما تشاركين الرجال..

## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يقول رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم: "الدِّينُ النَّصِيحَةُ قُلْنَا لِمَنْ قَالَ لِلَّهِ وَلِكِتَابِهِ وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلِأَئِمَّةِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَعَامَّتِهِمْ" صححه مسلم

ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ مِرْآةُ أَخِيهِ فَإِنْ رَأَى بِهِ أَذًى فَلْيُمِطْهُ عَنْهُ", رواه الترمذي وضعفه الألباني.

وما كان تجمعنا هنا إلا لنتعاون على البر والتقوى وينصح بعضنا بعضا.

أخواتي الحبيبات,,
قد أنعم الله علينا بهذا القسم الطيب
نتلاقى فيه بعيدا عن الاختلاط وبلاياه التي لا تخفى على إحداكن!

نعم قد تحتاج الواحدة منا للمشاركة في قسم من الأقسام العامة, تسأل سؤالا أوتعرض أمرا أَشكل عليها ففي الأخوة الرجال من هم أكثر منا علما وفِقها بلا شك, وقد تحصل لها من الفائدة ما يصعب تحصيله هنا!
لكن كيف تكون المشاركة في أقسام الرجال؟
أتكون بوضع المشاركة وانتظار التفاعل والثناء؟
أم تكون بمجادلة الرجال والرغبة في المناقشات العلمية الهادفة؟!!

لنكن أخيتي الحبيبة صُرحاء مع أنفسنا..
ماذا تحتسبين في المشاركة في هذا المجلس؟
إن كانت النية خالصة لله ولتعلم العلم الشرعي وتحصيل النفع والفائدة, فاعلمي أنها لن تتحقق لنا إلا باتباع هدي نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم والالتزام بأوامر ديننا الحنيف.

فكيف تكون مشاركاتنا في الأقسام الرجالية إذن؟

أولا: لنحرص جميعا على أن يكون الأصل في مشاركاتنا هنا في مجلسنا وإن كان لم يزل في مهده فلنعلم أنه لن يقوم إلا بنا, لا تنتظري حتى ينشط ويزيد عدد الأخوات حتى تبدئي بالمشاركة.

ثانيا: إن احتجنا للمشاركة في الأقسام الأخرى علينا أن نتوخى الحذر الشديد في كتابة كل كلمة, فلا استرسال ولا مجادلة ولكن ضعي المشاركة وانصرفي ولا تكتبي أي تعليق إلا على ما لا بد منه وما كان ضروريا, ولنضع نصب أعيننا قول رسولنا صلى الله عيه وسلم: "ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء"

ثالثا: ابتعدي تماما عن المحادثات الشخصية, فلا داعي لذكر أي معلومة شخصية عنك كالعمر أو الحالة الاجتماعية أو بعض ميولك ورغباتك مثلا.

رابعا: من قدم لك معروفا فلا داعي لكلمات الثناء والإطراء المبالغ مثل: أحسنت أو لا فض الله فاك! 
والأولى عدم الإكثار من الدعاء  أيضا, ولا يزين لك الشيطان أنه لن يجيب عليك أحد فيما بعد لأنك غير شاكرة, ولا بأس بالاكتفاء بقول: جزاكم الله خيرا ونحوه, والتحدث بضمير الجمع خير وأحسن.

خامسا: تجنبي النداء نهائيا فلا داعي لقولك: أخي الفاضل أو أخي الكريم أو يا فلان أو أي صيغة نداء وليغلب على مشاركتك طابع الحزم.

سادسا: تجنبي الابتسامات نهائيا فأكثر ما يحزنني أن أرى في مشاركة الأخت (ابتسامة) وتجنبي السخرية أيضا والتلميح بها.

سابعا: قد تكون المشاركة خالية من النداء أو الثناء أو غير ذلك لكن بها من الجرأة ما يوحي إليك أنها تخاطب امرأة مثلها وتنسى تماما أنها تخاطب رجلا!
فأكثر ما أرى في محادثات الأخوات الرد بمنتهى التلقائية والعفوية وما يتبعها من جرأة في الحديث والتي لا تكون إلا في محيط النساء فقط, بل يفضل الابتعاد عنها بين النساء أيضا قدر المستطاع حيث أن المنتديات العامة متاحة للزائرين ويطلع عليه الجميع.

أقول هذا لي أولا ولكن ثانيا وما خرجت كلماتي إلا من قلب محب لكن جميعا, ونسأل الله لنا ولكن جميعا الثبات, ومن كان عندها المزيد فلا تبخل علينا.

أختكن .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

لاحرمك الله الأجر في كل كلمه كتبتيها
وأرجو في حقيقة الأمر تثبيت هذا الموضوع لأهميــته
ماأحوجنا لتوجيه في حياتنا اليوميه
أختي التوحيد أعلم حرصك على أخواتك فبارك الله بك

----------


## مروة عاشور

وفيك بارك الله أختي الغالية 
ومما تألم له قلبي وعقلي أن رأيت -ومن أخوات نحسبهن على خير ولا نزكيهن على الله- من تقول لبعض الأخوة الأعضاء:
أنت بارع!!!
وتعرف يا فلان أني ذهبت أبحث وأقرأ جميع مشاركاتك لما أعجبني حديثك!!!
وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه.

----------


## جمانة انس

شكرا على التنبيهات الدقيقة  جدا ،و الملاحظات المو فقة الشرعية
ونسال الله  العفو و المغفرة ,السداد والتو فيق لما يحب وير ضى
و قد تنتبه الواحدة الى ما لا تنتبه له الا خرى
ومن هنا جاء الامر بالتناصح و التعاون على البر و التقوى
و ربما رات احدانا ان الحوار في النت امره ميسور
لكن ما ذكرته الا خت هو تنبيه لقيود على درجة من الصواب و الد قة
 فر بما  تبدي الواحدة ملا حظتهاالمتسرعة بالثناء
لكن سرعان ما تكتشف انها اخطات لان الحكم في الا صل كان متسرعا
فقد تبين لي انه لا تكشف حقائق البشر بسرعة
بل عند مو اقف الحق من اعترف بالحق او التزم المو ضوعية فهو من يثنى عليه ان لزم
وكثير من الر جال لم ينظر للمراة الا طالبة او اقل منه و ربما يقارن بمحيطه الخاص
ولا يستطيع ان يرى من يظهر الحق على يد يهااو تبرع في البحث و النقاش بتو فيق الله
وقد ناقشت البعض فبدا كلاما طيبا وبروح علمية مما يدعو للثناء عليه لتشجيعه
على هذا الاسلوب مقارنة بكثيرغيره 
ولكن ماان تو سع النقاش و لم يعجبه الحال انقلب و بدا بشخصية اخرى
 فتجاوز حدود المو ضوعية و اصول الحوار العلمي .. 
وغيره تجاوز حدود الا خلاق و الذوق والنبل..
رغم انه يحمل راية البحث الشرعي لكن بعض هؤلا ء لا يعرفون شيئا من
منهج الحوار العلمي ومن اخلاق طلبة العلم فضلا عن  اصول تحاورالبا حثين
نعم لقد رايت ان بعض المشاركين في البحث الشرعي
ينقصهم اخلاق  ومو ضوعية
مما يجعلك تتعجبين اهذا يبحث في الا يمان و الشرعيات
اشكر ملاحظاتك الشرعية القيمة
و نرجو المزيد وبارك الله جهودك

----------


## حفيدة البخاري

بوركت أيتها الفاضلة
وأضيف لاحاجة للتباسط بيننا نحن النساء في منتدى مكشوف يراه الرجال وإن لم يُسمح لهم بالمشاكة
فالتباسط فيما بيننا يكون على الخاص لا العام 
حتى لا يقع في نفس أحد شيئا ،وحتى لاتُعرف شخصيتك ، ومعلوماتك الخاصة 
وأذكر من شروط منتدى صناعة الحديث وفق الله القائمين عليه لكل خير
عدم تباسط النساء مع بعضهن في الألفاظ كقول : " غاليتي ، حبيبتي ، عزيزتي ... ونحوها " وتسبدل ب: "الفاضلة ، الكريمة ، النبيلة ....ونحوها" .
كل ذلك خشية ان يطلع عليها رجل فيقع في نفسه مايقع .

في أول الأمر تضايقت من ذلك ، ونعته بالتشدد ، لكني أدركت أن السلامة لايعدلها شيء.

رزقنا الله العلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## أم مها

اولا جزاك الله خيرا وزادك حرصا
ثانيا لا تضيقين واسعا بارك الله فيك .. حتى بين النساء ؟
ثالثا قولي احبكن في الله او حبيبتي يقع في قلب الرجل شيء ؟؟  :Smile:  هذا مو رجل حشى  :Smile:  مزحة

عموما اتفق مع الاخت المباركة جمانة كلامها لمسته في بعض المنتديات فعلا الرجل العربي لا يقبل
العلم من المرأة مهما بلغ علمها وعلى شأنها للاسف .. وقد يعجبه علمها ان وافق رايه والا ضرب
به عرض الحائط .. 

للاسف اختي هنا المواضيع جامدة وغير حيوية كما تلاحظين وقد وضعت استطلاعا اتمنى من الجميع
المشاركة فيه حتى يمكننا النهوض بالاستراحة الخاصة بالنساء ..

اذكر اخواتي الاستفادة من الرجال او النساء ولا نحرم حلالا ولا نضيق واسعا المهم ان يتقي المسلم
ربه ويحافظ على ادبه ودينه وخلقه ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكن أخواتي الغاليات وجعلني وإياكن ممن يستمع القول فيتبع أحسنه
الاحتراز أولى على كل حال, ولا مانع من الاستفادة من أي مكان, ولكني أعني المشاركة وليس قراءة المواضيع, فلا يحبذ مشاركتنا في الأقسام الرجالية إلا لضرورة لن يتسنى لنا تحقيقها هنا, وبصرف النظر عن اقتناع الرجال أو عدم اقتناعهم, فلا داعي للخوض في جدال معهم وأسأل الله تعالى أن يجنبنا الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن.

----------


## صدى الإيمان

أستغفر الله أستغفر الله من جميع ذنوبي وخطاياي يارب رحمتك

أختي التوحيد فتحتي بابا واسعا كثر الجدل فيه

وسؤالي كيف أتعامل م الإنترنت بالأسلوب الذي يرضي ربي ومن ثم يحميني ؟؟

ماالحكم إذا كنت في منتديات مختلطة عامة فيها من المواضيع الساخرة والموسيقى ؟

ماالحكم إذا كنت في منتديات عامة وعادية ولكنها ملتزمة بعدم وضع صور النساء والغناء ؟

ماالحكم إذا كنت في منتديات إسلامية تهتم بالقرآن وعلومه وعامة أيضا الرجال والنساء معا ؟

وماالحكم إذا كنت في منتديات نسائية لاوجود للرجال فيها ؟

وماالواجب علي إذا كنت مؤسسة منتدى نسائي يهدف لعودة إلى الله عارمة وإلى الإرتباط بكتاب الله سبحانه وتعالى 
أكثر وأقوى ولإحياء سنن الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟؟؟؟

دمتم في رعاية الله وليت من لديه خبرة او علم يفيدني ويجيبني

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وسؤالي كيف أتعامل م الإنترنت بالأسلوب الذي يرضي ربي ومن ثم يحميني ؟؟
> 
> يا أختي الكريمة,,
> تتعاملين بوضع هذا الحديث نصب عينيك, عن النُّعْمَانَ بْنَ بَشِيرٍ قال:
> سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: "الْحَلَالُ بَيِّنٌ وَالْحَرَامُ بَيِّنٌ وَبَيْنَهُمَا مُشَبَّهَاتٌ لَا يَعْلَمُهَا كَثِيرٌ مِنْ النَّاسِ فَمَنْ اتَّقَى الْمُشَبَّهَاتِ اسْتَبْرَأَ لِدِينِهِ وَعِرْضِهِ وَمَنْ وَقَعَ فِي الشُّبُهَاتِ كَرَاعٍ يَرْعَى حَوْلَ الْحِمَى يُوشِكُ أَنْ يُوَاقِعَهُ أَلَا وَإِنَّ لِكُلِّ مَلِكٍ حِمًى أَلَا إِنَّ حِمَى اللَّهِ فِي أَرْضِهِ مَحَارِمُهُ أَلَا وَإِنَّ فِي الْجَسَدِ مُضْغَةً إِذَا صَلَحَتْ صَلَحَ الْجَسَدُ كُلُّهُ وَإِذَا فَسَدَتْ فَسَدَ الْجَسَدُ كُلُّهُ أَلَا وَهِيَ الْقَلْبُ"
> 
> ماالحكم إذا كنت في منتديات مختلطة عامة فيها من المواضيع الساخرة والموسيقى ؟
> 
> ألا ترين أنك تعرضين نفس للخطر دون حاجة لذلك؟
> ...


وفقك الله لكل خير وفلاح.

----------


## آية عبد الله

باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 
رزقك الله الفردوس الأعلى على نصائحك أختي ... 
أحلى تحية مني إليك ...

----------


## نبض الامة

نعم ..صدقت أختي .. بوركت .. نصائح ثمينة والله 
يجب أن نضعها أمام أعيننا دائما
أسأل الله أن يرزقك الفردوس الأعلى ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكن جميعًا أخواتي الغاليات, وتقبل الله دعواتكن الطيبة 
وجعلنا وإياكن من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه.

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

نصائحٌ ذهبية ..
أحسنتِ أحسن الله إليكِ ..

----------


## بشائر الهدى

صدقتي اخية بارك الله فيك ونفع بيك..

----------


## أم نور العين

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أم نور العين

نصائح ذهبية بلا شك

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

جزاكن الله خيرا علي هذه  النصائح بل الدرر وهي تدل
علي التمسك بالسنه في الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر
وازيدكن من الشعر بيت
ولكنها مجرد  وجهة نظر منكن من تؤيدها  ومنكن من تعارضها  ولكل منكن الحق 
وهي علي كل منا عدم استخدام الاسماء المستعاره
بل نستبدلها الاسماء التي اختارها لنا ابائنا  او ابنت فلان او العائله وهكذا حينما تريدي  وضع اي تعليق
ستجدي ذاتك الموقعه  وهنا  لن توقعي الا بما يناسبك ويرضي ربك اولا وكذالك لو اطلع عليه احدا تعرفيه  فلك الفخر
بلا خجل
بمعني اوضح فانا في  كل مكان لا اكتب الا هويتي الحقيقيه ولي صديقاتي من ادعوهم للمشاركه في هذا المنتدي وغيره
واذا رأو لقبي هذا او اسمي عرفو انني  انا وهذا  من باب ان القلوب  بين اصبعين من اصابع الرحمن يقلبها انى يشاء
تقبلو تعليقي بصدر رحب فانا مجرد مستجده علي عالم النت واخاف منه  بل واحذره 
بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## أم هانئ

الحق استمتعت بما قرأت من مشاركات وأخص أختنا الكريمة التوحيد

وقد عجبت من أنني لم أر هذا الموضوع إلا الآن فأرجو المعذرة على تقصيري

في الاطلاع فضلا عن المشاركة يعلم الله أن هذا التقصير لشدة الانشغال وقلة

الجهد فالله المستعان .

 نسأل الله الهدى للسداد بورك في الجميع .ش

----------


## روح الصدق

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير يا اخية 

نصائح مهمة جدا وفقك الله.

----------


## أم سلمي

جزاك الله كل خير
الله يبـارك لك أختى الكريمة 
كلامك طيب ، ونصيحتك غالية وصادقة خرجت ولا شك من
قلب طاهر .. ولسان ذاكر .
زادك الله أدباً وعفة وحياءً .
لا تحرمينا أختى الكريمـة من مقالاتك .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك أختي التوحيد ونفع الله بك الأمة .. موضوع جد مهم
من باب الدين النصيحة :
ذكرتي هذا الحديث أخيه : قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ مِرْآةُ أَخِيهِ فَإِنْ رَأَى بِهِ أَذًى فَلْيُمِطْهُ عَنْهُ"

درجة هذا الحديث : ضعيف جدا ، في السلسلة الضعيفة للألباني

----------


## مروة عاشور

شكر الله لكن مروركن الطيب وتقبل دعواتكن الجميلة وجعل الله لكن منها أوفر النصيب
أسأله -تعالى- أن يوفقني وجميع أخواتي لما يحب ويرضى, إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.

----------


## فاقده ابوها

جزاك الله خير

----------


## تلميذة نحو

جزاك الله خير أختي
وبالمناسبة, حينما تم طرح موضوع مشابه لهذا الموضوع في أحد المنتديات العامة, ضج الطرفين من الأعضاء غير راضٍ إلا بعبارات الغزل وو

الله المستعان

وحبذا لو تكون هناك حملة لنشر هذه المواضيع في المنتديات العامة , وإن لم تلق ترحيباً منهم, فالله هو الهادي إلى الحق, لعل بهذا الموضوع يهدي الله أمة من الناس

شكرا مرة أخرى

----------


## زوجة وأم

> بوركت أيتها الفاضلة
> وأضيف لاحاجة للتباسط بيننا نحن النساء في منتدى مكشوف يراه الرجال وإن لم يُسمح لهم بالمشاكة
> فالتباسط فيما بيننا يكون على الخاص لا العام 
> حتى لا يقع في نفس أحد شيئا ،وحتى لاتُعرف شخصيتك ، ومعلوماتك الخاصة 
> وأذكر من شروط منتدى صناعة الحديث وفق الله القائمين عليه لكل خير
> عدم تباسط النساء مع بعضهن في الألفاظ كقول : " غاليتي ، حبيبتي ، عزيزتي ... ونحوها " وتسبدل ب: "الفاضلة ، الكريمة ، النبيلة ....ونحوها" .
> كل ذلك خشية ان يطلع عليها رجل فيقع في نفسه مايقع .
> 
> في أول الأمر تضايقت من ذلك ، ونعته بالتشدد ، لكني أدركت أن السلامة لايعدلها شيء.
> ...


السلام عليكم

أوافق أختنا حفيدة البخاري -جزاها الله خيرا- على هذا الأمر
إلا أني أرى أنه لا باس في أن تضع  ابتسامة  عند الحاجة، مثلا إذا حصل بينها وبين أخت سوء تفاهم أو نقاش حاد، فوضعت  ابتسامة لها لتبين لها أنها ليست غاضبة وما أشبه ذلك، فلا أرى أن في ذلك مشكلة،
ولكن التباسط الزائد (لا أظن بأن اليسير يؤثر) مع كثرة المزاح فلا أرى ذلك للسبب الذي ذكرته الأخت.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السلام عليكم
> 
> أوافق أختنا حفيدة البخاري -جزاها الله خيرا- على هذا الأمر
> إلا أني أرى أنه لا باس في أن تضع  ابتسامة  عند الحاجة، مثلا إذا حصل بينها وبين أخت سوء تفاهم أو نقاش حاد، فوضعت  ابتسامة لها لتبين لها أنها ليست غاضبة وما أشبه ذلك، فلا أرى أن في ذلك مشكلة،
> ولكن التباسط الزائد (لا أظن بأن اليسير يؤثر) مع كثرة المزاح فلا أرى ذلك للسبب الذي ذكرته الأخت.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

نعم بارك الله فيكِ ملاحظة دقيقة ومهمة
فالأخوات حقيقة يختلفن عن الرجال في سرعة التأثر والانفعال, وقد يُحمل الكلام على محمل غير المقصود وتتأثر النفس بما ليس له وجود؛ فمثل هذه الابتسامة توضح للمتحاورة أن صاحبتها لم تقصد الإساءة, أو أنها تكن لها من المشاعر الطيبة ما يوضح غرضها من الحديث؛ ولا يخفى عليكن أن افتقار الكتابة لتأثيرات الحديث الفعالة يحول دون فهم المقصود في بعض الأحيان, والله المستعان وعليه التكلان.

----------


## هدير

جزاك الله خيرا أختي التوحيد خير الجزاء

----------


## مشاعل عبدالعزيز

أحسنتِ أحسن الله إليكِ ..

بارك المولى بك ووقنا شر الفتن ..

----------


## لجين الندى

موضوع في قمة الروعة .. نحتاااااج اليه كثيرا 
أتعلمي .. لو أن مثل هذه المواضيع تنشر في المنتديات 
لربما كان حال كثير من النساء أفضل .. 
فكم نقرأ في هذه المنتديات .. وكم نتعجب ..
ولا نقول الا .. الله يهدي النساء ويصلح من شأنهم ..

بوركت أختي الفاضلة .. وجزيت الفردوس الأعلى

----------


## خادمة القرءان

رزقك الله الفردوس الأعلى على نصائحك أختي ...

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

موضوع قيم ويجب أن يأخذ به.
رزقك الله من فضلي الدنيا والآخرة 


ونرجوا منكم تثبيته للأهمية

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكن أخواتي الفضليات وشكر لكن دعواتكن الطيبة وجعل لكن منها أوفر النصيب.. آمين.




> أتعلمي .. لو أن مثل هذه المواضيع تنشر في المنتديات 
> لربما كان حال كثير من النساء أفضل .. 
> فكم نقرأ في هذه المنتديات .. وكم نتعجب ..
> ولا نقول الا .. الله يهدي النساء ويصلح من شأنهم ..


نعم والله, كم نقرأ وكم نتعجب! 
وأشد ما يثير العجب عندما نقرأ هذا من أخوات فاضلات نحسبهن على خير ولهن حظ من العلم, تحاور وتناقش في أمور تستحيي المرأة أن تناقشها مع أختها إلا لحاجة مُلحّة 
وإذا بها لا تجد أدنى حرج في مناقشة تلك الأمور التي لو بحثت لتحقق لها ما تريد, وتبقى تحاور بكل صراحة!
ولسان حالها: لا حياء في الدين!!!

بل الدين كله حياء, وكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أشد حياء من العذراء في خدرها
فاللهم ارزقنا اتباع سنته والالتزام بهديه في كافة شؤون حياتنا

الله المستعان على فتن الزمان 
والله المستعان على مداخل الشيطان
اللهم اهدنا واهدِ بنا وجمْلنا بالحياء
آمين

----------


## هدير

> أحسن الله إليكن أخواتي الفضليات وشكر لكن دعواتكن الطيبة وجعل لكن منها أوفر النصيب.. آمين.
> 
> 
> 
> نعم والله, كم نقرأ وكم نتعجب! 
> وأشد ما يثير العجب عندما نقرأ هذا من أخوات فاضلات نحسبهن على خير ولهن حظ من العلم, تحاور وتناقش في أمور تستحيي المرأة أن تناقشها مع أختها إلا لحاجة مُلحّة 
> وإذا بها لا تجد أدنى حرج في مناقشة تلك الأمور التي لو بحثت لتحقق لها ما تريد, وتبقى تحاور بكل صراحة!
> ولسان حالها: لا حياء في الدين!!!
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا أختي التوحيد 
ماهي الضوابط التي بين الطالبة وأستاذها في الجامعة
لابد من الأخذ والعطاء , علما هناك فرق كبير بالسن ؟

وعفا الله عما سلف

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

وفقكم الله اختنا هل تسمحين لي بنقل موضوعك للمنتديات التي انا قد شاركت بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

> جزاك الله خيرا أختي التوحيد 
> ماهي الضوابط التي بين الطالبة وأستاذها في الجامعة
> لابد من الأخذ والعطاء , علما هناك فرق كبير بالسن ؟
> 
> وعفا الله عما سلف


هذا من البلاء الذي ابتليت به الكثير من الفتيات المسلمات, نسأل الله لنا ولهن الستر والسلامة
كِبَر سن الأستاذ قد يقلل الفتنة لكنه لا ينفي حكمًا شرعيًا أو يغيره
ولا أذكر كم مرة شكت لي طالبات الجامعة مصيبة التعلق بأستاذها الذي يناهز والدها عمرًا, ولكنها الفتن التي يلقيها الشيطان بعد أن يهوّن الأمر عليها وأنه: ليس كالشاب!! ومن هنا يبدأ التساهل, فيتدرج معها أو معه إلى ما لا تحمد عقباه.

عليها - أخيتي - بغض بصرها ما استطاعت, والاعتدال في الحديث الذي يكون على قدر الحاجة دون زيادة, وعليها أن تتجنب التبسم أو التلطف أو غيرها من الأمور التي قد تثير في نفسه أو نفسها الفتن, والشيطان يجري من ابن آدم مجرى الدم!

أسأل الله لي ولأخواتي السلامة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وفقكم الله اختنا هل تسمحين لي بنقل موضوعك للمنتديات التي انا قد شاركت بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بكل تأكيد أيتها الكريمة, أحسن الله إليكِ.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

بارك الله فيكن
موضوع قيم فعلا

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
كلماتٌ نيِّرة جاءت في محلها ، بَيَّنتِ ماكانت الحاجة ماسَّة إلى بيانه
نفع الله بكِ وجزاكِ خيرا




> سابعا: قد تكون المشاركة خالية من النداء أو الثناء أو غير ذلك لكن بها من الجرأة ما يوحي إليك أنها تخاطب امرأة مثلها وتنسى تماما أنها تخاطب رجلا!


هذه كثيرا ماتحدث .. ربما لأن عالم ( الإلكترونيات ) مختلف وإلا فمن الغريب أن تكون الفتاة حيِيَّة في الواقع جريئة في ( الشبكة )
نسأل الله السداد والستر .

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكما أم عبد الرحمن وطويلبة شنقيطية, وشكر لكما مروركما الكريم.

----------


## مروة عاشور

*هل يجوز التخاطب مع الرجال عن طريق الإنترنت بكلام في حدود الأدب ؟*

*الجواب :*
*الحمد لله*
*من المعلوم في دين الله تعالى تحريم اتباع خطوات الشيطان ، وتحريم كل ما قد يؤدي إلى الوقوع في الحرام ، حتى لو كان أصله مباحاً ، وهو ما يسمِّيه العلماء " قاعدة سد الذرائع " .*
*وفي هذا يقول الله عز وجل { يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان } [ النور / 21 ] ، ومن الثاني : قوله تعالى { و لا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدواً بغير علم } [ الأنعام / 108 ] ، وفيها ينهى الله تعالى المؤمنين عن سبِّ المشركين لئلا يفضي ذلك إلى سبهم الربَّ عز وجل .*
*وأمثلة هذه القاعدة في الشريعة كثيرة ، ذكر ابن القيم رحمه الله جملة وافرة منها وفصَّل القول فيها في كتابه المستطاب " أعلام الموقعين " ، فانظر منه ( 3 / 147 - 171 ) .*
*ومسألتنا هذه من هذا الباب ، فالمحادثة - بالصوت أو الكتابة - بين الرجل والمرأة في حدِّ ذاته من المباحات ، لكن قد تكون طريقاً للوقوع في حبائل الشيطان .*
*ومَن علم مِن نفسه ضعفاً ،  وخاف على نفسه الوقوع في مصائد الشيطان : وجب عليه الكف عن المحادثة ، وإنقاذ نفسه .*
*ومن ظنَّ في نفسه الثبات واليقين ، فإننا نرى جواز هذا الأمر في حقِّه لكن بشروط :*
*1. عدم الإكثار من الكلام خارج موضوع المسألة المطروحة ، أو الدعوة للإسلام .*
*2. عدم ترقيق الصوت ، أو تليين العبارة .*
*3. عدم السؤال عن المسائل الشخصية التي لا تتعلق بالبحث كالسؤال عن العمر أو الطول أو السكن …الخ .*
*4. أن يشارك في الكتابة أو الاطلاع على المخاطبات إخوة - بالنسبة للرجل - ، وأخوات - بالنسبة للمرأة - حتى لا يترك للشيطان سبيل إلى قلوب المخاطِبين .*
*5. الكف المباشر عن التخاطب إذا بدأ القلب يتحرك نحو الشهوة .*
*والله أعلم .
*____________
*الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

في مرة قالت لي أخت :
وماذا ان كنت لا استطيع ان أخفي اعجابي ويسقط مني احينا دون قصد كلمات خارج السط ماذا افعل ؟؟
قلت : هل حضرتك سجلتِ في المنتدى لتُعْجَبي وتَعْجِبي!!!!
ان كان هذا حالك فعلا فاخرجي من المنتديات!!!
بارك الله في أختنا مروة على رقي الطرح وعلو الهمّة في التمسك بحدود الله

----------


## مروة عاشور

> في مرة قالت لي أخت :
> وماذا ان كنت لا استطيع ان أخفي اعجابي ويسقط مني احينا دون قصد كلمات خارج السط ماذا افعل ؟؟
> قلت : هل حضرتك سجلتِ في المنتدى لتُعْجَبي وتَعْجِبي!!!!
> ان كان هذا حالك فعلا فاخرجي من المنتديات!!!
> بارك الله في أختنا مروة على رقي الطرح وعلو الهمّة في التمسك بحدود الله


أحسن الله إليكِ
مصيبة التدرج الخفي أنه لا يُلحظ ولا يبين؛ ففي البداية حذر وحزم, ثم ترقب وتمهل, ثم اعتدال وتيسير, ثم لا تدري إلى أين تسير!
الله المستعان!

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

نسأل الله الستر والحياء

----------


## خنساء

بارك الله فيكِ أختنا مروة,وجزاكِ الخير كلّه.

----------


## مروة عاشور

آمين, أحسن الله إليكما وشكر لكما.

----------


## مروة عاشور

راسلتني بعد أن خطتْ كلماتها بدموع التحسر والندم:

"قررتُ أن أستخدم الإنترنت وأحصرها فقط لحصد الحسنات, وقررتُ أن تكون لي ذُخرًا بعد الممات, فتعاونت مع بعض الأخوات وانضممنا إلى فريق عمل دعوي يشرف عليه ثُلة من طلاب العلم ممن جمع الله لهم بين العلم والبصيرة وحُسن الخلق, فكنتُ أستغل ذلك باستشارة أحدهم في أموري الخاصة وبعض مسائل علمية أقف أمامها حائرة... فما دريتُ إلا وقلبي معلقٌ به, ولا أفكر في سواه, والآن تركتُ ذلك الموقع دون أن يعلم بحالي, إلا أن قلبي يتمزق, ساعديني"

هذا نموذج لمن يُحسن الظن بنفسه, ومن يتساهل في أمور حددها الشرع بحدود لا ينبغي تجاوزها!
عافاها الله وكل مسلمة.

----------


## سماح عطية

نسأل الله العفو والعافية ، وأن يجنبنا الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن ؛
ونحن بزمن الفتن _ زمن الإختلاط _
فإن كانت النساء فتنة للرجال فالرجال أيضاً فتنة للنساء .

جزاكِ الله خيراً للتنبيه .

----------


## مروة عاشور

> فإن كانت النساء فتنة للرجال فالرجال أيضاً فتنة للنساء .


لا شك أن الفتنة حاصلة للطرفين, لكن بما أن مجلسنا نسائي فالحديث موجه للأخوات, وإلا فالأوامر الشرعية لا تُفرق بين رجل وامرأة.
جزاكِ الله خيرًا, وبارك فيكِ أختنا المفضال.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بالتأكيد معك حق في ذلك 
وإن كان لنا أن نتعجب لو تأملنا الموقف بصورة منطقية..لكن لا منطق مع وجود وساوس الشيطان

فلم نسمع أن المكتبة الشاملة وقعت عاشقة لموقع جوجل أو العكس ^_^ 
إنهم أسماء...ولا ندري من خلف الشاشة

لكن رغم ذلك أجد تعليقات مستفزة فعلا من مدح خيالي أو إطراء رومانسي...فمثلا لا أدري ما علاقة "باقة الأزهار" بموضوع علمي ليقدمها أحدهم لإحداهن أو العكس!!

نسأل الله أن يعافينا من كل شر الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------

